# wie bring ich dieses Jahr ne kleine Staude über den Winter



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

dieses Jahr steh ich vor dem Problem mein Banänchen frostfrei über den Winter zu bekommen. Wurde den Sommer über mit zuviel Teichschlamm und Blaukorn gefüttert und ist nun selbst im 90l Kübelchen über 4m hoch geworden. Paßt nun nicht mehr in die nur 2,5m hohe Waschküche. Nächstes Jahr muß wohl oder übel die Axt ran wenn sie denn in der Scheune über den Winter kommt

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (18. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Ist ein schönes Exemplar seiner Art.
Auf die Blätter kommt es nicht so an, den Stiel musst Du über den Winter bekommen.
Die vier Ableger hätte ich schon weggenommen. Ich trenne die Ableger immer mit einem Sägeblatt von der Eisensäge, erspart mir das ausbuddeln, bei einer solch großen Pflanze, dann wird wieder mit guter Blumen- bzw. Palmenerde aufgefüllt .

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2014)

Hi Ron,

die sollte eigentlich ja auch schon lange geteilt sein und z.T. vor der Südwand ausgepflanzt im Garten sitzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Buddeleija (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
wir haben die Bananen ausgepflanzt,im Herbst werden sie bis 60cm runtergeschnitten ein Gitter
herum  voll mit Laub eingepackt eine Plane darüber und so überwintert sie schon fast 10 Jahre.
Im nächsten Jahr ab April wird alles entfernt und schon im Mai hat sie schon wieder eine schöne Krone
und bald ist sie wieder 4 m hoch.

Liebe Grüße,
Rosa-Maria


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2014)

Von WELCHER Bananenart redet ihr da?
Von der Musa basjoo?


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank

Ich kappe die Stämme im oberen Bereich,wenn sie zu hoch werden,
Zum überwintern. Oder stelle den Kübel schräg auf über Winter.

Eine Staude überwintere ich auch wie, Rosa im Freiland.

LG Uwe


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Von WELCHER Bananenart redet ihr da?


Von:

_Musa acuminata_ Colla: Weltweit (vor allem durch Kultivation) verbreitet
_Musa aurantiaca_ G.Mann ex Baker: Sie kommt vom nördlichen Assam bis nördlichen Myanmar vor.
_Musa balbisiana_ Colla: Sie kommt im tropischen und subtropischen Asien vor
_Musa basjoo_ Siebold & Zucc., Japanische Faserbanane: Kommt in Japan und China vor.
_Musa celebica_ Warb. ex K.Schum.: Sie kommt nur im nördlichen Sulawesi vor.
_Musa cheesmanii_ N.W.Simmonds: Sie kommt nur in Assam vor.
_Musa chunii_ Häkkinen: Sie kommt nur in Yunnan vor.
_Musa flaviflora_ N.W.Simmonds: Sie gedeiht im Unterholz immergrüner Wälder im indischen Assam, Nagaland, Manipur sowie Meghalaya.[15]
_Musa griersonii_ Noltie: Sie kommt nur im südlichen Bhutan vor.
_Musa insularimontana_ Hayata: Dieser seltene Endemit kommt nur im südöstlichen Teil der taiwanesischen Insel Lan Yü vor.
_Musa itinerans_ Cheesman: Kommt im südlichen China und in Vietnam vor.
_Musa kattuvazhana_ K.C.Jacob: Sie kommt im südlichen Indien vor.
_Musa lanceolata_ Warb. ex K.Schum.: Sie kommt nur in Sulawesi vor.
_Musa laterita_ Cheesman: Sie kommt von Assam bis ins nördliche Thailand vor.
_Musa mannii_ H.Wendl. ex Baker: Sie kommt nur in Assam vor.
_Musa nagensium_ Prain: Kommt in Nordindien und Südwestchina vor.
_Musa ochracea_ K.Sheph.: Sie kommt nur in Assam vor.
_Musa ornata_ Roxb.: Sie kommt vom östlichen Himalaya bis Myanmar vor.
_Musa rosea_ Baker: Sie kommt nur in Kambodscha vor.
_Musa rubinea_ Häkkinen & C.H.Teo: Sie kommt nur im westlichen Yunnan vor.
_Musa rubra_ Wall. ex Kurz: Sie kommt von Assam bis Thailand vor.
_Musa sanguinea_ Hook.f.: Sie kommt vom südöstlichen Tibet bis Assam vor.
_Musa schizocarpa_ N.W.Simmonds: Sie kommt nur in Neuguinea vor.
_Musa shankarii_ Subba Rao & Kumari: Sie kommt nur im indischen Andhra Pradesh vor.
_Musa siamensis_ Häkkinen & Rich.H.Wallace: Sie kommt nur in Thailand vor.
_Musa sikkimensis_ Kurz: Sie kommt von Sikkim bis Bangladesch vor.
_Musa thomsonii_ (King ex Baker) A.M.Cowan & Cowan: Sie kommt nur in Sikkim und im indischen Meghalaya sowie Nordost-Indien vor.[15]
_Musa tomentosa_ Warb. ex K.Schum.: Sie kommt nur im nördlichen Sulawesi vor.
_Musa tonkinensis_ R.V.Valmayor et al.: Sie kommt nur in Vietnam vor.
_Musa yamiensis C.L.Yeh & J.H.Chen: Dieser Endemit kommt nur auf der taiwanesischen Insel Lan Yü vor._
_Musa velutina_ H.Wendl. & Drude: Sie wird als Zierpflanze verwendet und auch Kenia-Banane genannt. Die Heimat sind das indische Arunachal Pradesh sowie Assam und das nördliche Myanmar.
_Musa yunnanensis_ Häkkinen & H.Wang: Sie kommt nur in Yunnan vor.
_Musa zaifui_ Häkkinen & H.Wang: Sie kommt nur in Yunnan vor.
 ??????????????????????


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2014)

Was so viele Arten gibt es 

Und ich dachte Chiquita ist das Maß der Dinge  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hauptsache gelb und gebogen.
Wenn sie dann noch wenig bis garnicht gespritzt ist um so besser


LG René


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2014)

... und als Bananeneis nahezu unbegrenzt frostfest. 
Nachdem ich mich selber zwei Winter lang mit einer kümmernden M. basjoo abgeärgert habe,
interessiert mich natürlich WELCHE Banane das GENAU ist,
denn wenn man das nicht weiss,
kann man keinen noch so gut gemeinten Tipp wirklich anwenden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Von WELCHER Bananenart redet ihr da?
> Von der Musa basjoo?



Hi Peter,

welche denn sonst, ne andere "winterharte" Musa gibt's ja in den Staudenabteilungen von Gartencentern, Baumärkten, Gärtnereien ect. net als getopfte Pflanze zu erwerben

MfG Frank


----------



## Buddeleija (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Schwarzepeter,

die Musa Basjoo ist gemeint.
Unsere ist 3-4m hoch.Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Fotos hochladen.

Liebe Grüße,
Rosa-Maria


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Info!
Mangels Studium in Bananologie ist mir natürlich nicht bekannt, 
ob es jetzt nur eine oder vielleicht mehrere winterharte Arten gibt
und drum ist das Anführen des Art-Namens nicht unwesentlich!


----------



## Uwe.SH (31. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> welche denn sonst, ne andere "winterharte" Musa


Hallo

Es gibt noch Musa sikkimensis, mit geschützten Rhizom, wie basajoo zu halten.

LG Uwe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> welche denn sonst, ne andere "winterharte" Musa gibt's ja in den Staudenabteilungen von Gartencentern, Baumärkten, Gärtnereien ect. net als getopfte Pflanze zu erwerben
> 
> MfG Frank



Hi Uwe,

bitte net ein Text beim zitieren auseinadereißen und so wichtige Teile einer Aussage unterschlagen

klar gibt es auch noch einige andere "winterharte" Musaceae, nur eben in den 0815 Staudensortimenten von siehe oben sind die im allgemeinen eher nicht zu finden.

MfG Frank


----------

